# Working holiday visa and criminal record



## bertie.sledger (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi all

What counts as a serious enough criminal record to not be allowed to obtain a working holiday visa in Canada?

Thank you


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Having any criminal record would probably preclude any entry into Canada. What have you been convicted of?


----------

